# Review: Special Edtion Manker A6 1200+ lumens (XPL, 18650) EDC LED Flashight



## mhanlen (Sep 20, 2015)

Review: A6 BLF Special Edition Flaslight​

This is my review for the Manker (BLF) A6 LED Flashlight. In the review I test the 4 highest runtimes, measure output numbers with the FL1 standard, and walk around with it trying to barbecue steaks. It's a real world tested review for a light that's not much over twenty bucks. No one has provided this light for review- I purchased it. This light is the real deal and only available in one place. I'm guessing quite a few people here have already ordered it. 



​


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got one of these lights in 3D tint a few days ago. It's pretty impressive for a tube-shaped 18650 light. Plenty of modes including moonlight and a very nice high. Driver allows the user to scroll through modes both up or down. Default configuration lacks a shortcut to turbo though. It always comes on in moonlight by default, though you can enable mode memory by accessing the config menu (15 quick taps then wait for it to blink twice, then blink a third time and immediately click it off), or by soldering a star on the driver.

Build quality is overall quite high including things like HAIII anodizing and a direct copper star. It's also nice to see a tube light with a good deep-carry clip.

For me the biggest downside is it looks a bit longer than similar Convoys, and it's a lot longer than my modded Aleto N8s. I doubt I'd ever pocket-carry the A6 due to this extra length.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Interesting Light!


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 23, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I got one of these lights in 3D tint a few days ago. It's pretty impressive for a tube-shaped 18650 light. Plenty of modes including moonlight and a very nice high. Driver allows the user to scroll through modes both up or down. Default configuration lacks a shortcut to turbo though. It always comes on in moonlight by default, though you can enable mode memory by accessing the config menu (15 quick taps then wait for it to blink twice, then blink a third time and immediately click it off), or by soldering a star on the driver.
> 
> Build quality is overall quite high including things like HAIII anodizing and a direct copper star. It's also nice to see a tube light with a good deep-carry clip.
> 
> For me the biggest downside is it looks a bit longer than similar Convoys, and it's a lot longer than my modded Aleto N8s. I doubt I'd ever pocket-carry the A6 due to this extra length.



It has just a few mm on my S6, so it's no big deal to me. I have to wear a suit for work, so it fits nicely in my inside pocket. 



Ladd said:


> Thanks for the review. Interesting Light!



Yep! Been EDC-ing it a lot lately.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 23, 2015)

mhanlen said:


> It has just a few mm on my S6, so it's no big deal to me. I have to wear a suit for work, so it fits nicely in my inside pocket.
> 
> ...



Compared to a typical tube light the size isn't out of the ordinary.

However, for me I've recently been EDC'ing a heavily modded Aleto N8 zoomie. At just 94mm long, it's 26mm shorter than the A6. That difference is quite noticeable in the pants pocket.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 23, 2015)

Well there is a 18350 tube coming out, so that should make a difference. If I'm just wearing jeans and no coat I probably wouldn't carry this, I agree.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 24, 2015)

mhanlen said:


> Well there is a 18350 tube coming out, so that should make a difference. If I'm just wearing jeans and no coat I probably wouldn't carry this, I agree.



I modded one of those too!

I started with a Convoy S2+ mini with 18350 sized body tube and performed the following mods:
* Shortened the pill and changed the emitter to a triple XPL 3D on copper Noctigon. 
* Replaced the driver with a FET modded Nanjg 105c with DrJones lumodrv firmware. 
* Replaced reflector with Carclo 10507 triple-TIR optic modded to to admit XPL domes.
* Removed tailcap switch and sawed off the tailcap. Added new backplate to cover the hole.
* Added external electronic side-switch at the head of the light.
* Added ribbed external heatsink sleeve around the head.
* Painted the new external parts to try to match the grey anodizing. It's not perfect, but is close enough.

The result:
* Entire light is just 73mm long... shorter than a Zebralight SC52. And due to the grey color, front sideswitch and ribbed heatsink it somewhat looks like a fat SC52.
* Runs on a single Kinoko 1200 mAh IMR 18500 cell. Despite being considerably shorter than the unmodded light, my mods increased the internal battery compartment volume so the modded light actually uses a much larger cell than an 18350. There's no spring though so this light may not be too tolerant of different length 18500s.
* Peak output on a fresh cell is around 2,500 lumens! Absolutely blows away the output of any of my single-emitter single-cell including this new A6. However, because I did this mod before XPL HI became available I used regular domed XPL and not XPL HI. Beam pattern is very floody.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow, sounds like a fire starter. Do you have any pics of it? 2500 lumens- that's more than my Sky Ray King!


----------



## ChibiM (Sep 25, 2015)

Top video! as Always!


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 26, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> Top video! as Always!



Thanks Chibi!


----------



## Tixx (Sep 26, 2015)

Very nice! Got mine in 5A yesterday. Great light! Can't wait for the 18350 body. May make it more pocket friendly in size.


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks! I agree on the 5A. I can't wait either, hope they get it done soon.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi mhanlen,

Interesting light! Where to buy? Is it available in neutral tint? 

Regards, Patric


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 2, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Hi mhanlen,
> 
> Interesting light! Where to buy? Is it available in neutral tint?
> 
> Regards, Patric




Check out the description in the Youtube video. It gives you a link and the coupon code.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 3, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Interesting light! Where to buy? Is it available in neutral tint?



The coupon code for the *BLF A6 **Special Edition *is now public at BLF. You do not have to join the group buy. The A6 comes in three tints: cool white (1A), neutral white (3D), and warm white (5A). Be sure to select tint on the order page at Banggood.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 3, 2015)

The 3D is a very nice neutral tint. Around 4700K color temperature.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:

I placed an order with the coupon code. I chose one black and one silver, both of them in 5A tint. It's stated 4000K and that's a comfortable tint. 
I use to place small flashlights tail standing at low brightness for cosy lighting, and soon I will have two more. These lights will work for this as well for shining up an entire garden for short time , if so needed! Oh, yes; I can use them as EDC lights as well...


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice review man. I like the narration.


----------



## ChibiM (Oct 3, 2015)

I also got the 3D, but please take notice, that you better not unscrew the head.. 
Mine had a dark yellow tint, which shouldnt have been that way. 
So I opened it up, and the dome fell right off. It still lit up. But after putting the head back on, it was dead.probably the LED got damaged with putting it back.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 3, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> I also got the 3D, but please take notice, that you better not unscrew the head..
> Mine had a *dark yellow tint*, which shouldnt have been that way.
> So I opened it up, and the dome fell right off. It still lit up. But after putting the head back on, it was dead.probably the LED got damaged with putting it back.



I have the same problem with one of my two *BLF A6 Special Edition* flashlights.

Inside the head, there is a white plastic guide with a hole in it that is placed over the emitter. It is used to center the emitter. The reason for the yellow tint is because the emitter dome was sliced by the sharp edge of the guide during manufacturing. The dome may still have been in place, but the light leaking out through the slice turned the beam yellow. Thus, your emitter was effectively "dedomed" even before you took the head apart. Disassembly did not damage the flashlight further. It was already damaged.

Send email directly to [email protected] to arrange a repair. Include your order number. Note that China has a week-long holiday this week, so there may be delays in getting a reply.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 3, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:
> 
> I placed an order with the coupon code. I chose one black and one silver, both of them in 5A tint. It's stated 4000K and that's a comfortable tint.
> I use to place small flashlights tail standing at low brightness for cosy lighting, and soon I will have two more. These lights will work for this as well for shining up an entire garden for short time , if so needed! Oh, yes; I can use them as EDC lights as well...



Cool! I ordered the standard black, before I knew the silver color was available- or I would have went that way. 



vestureofblood said:


> Nice review man. I like the narration.



Thanks!



ChibiM said:


> I also got the 3D, but please take notice, that you better not unscrew the head..
> Mine had a dark yellow tint, which shouldnt have been that way.
> So I opened it up, and the dome fell right off. It still lit up. But after putting the head back on, it was dead.probably the LED got damaged with putting it back.



I have not taken mine apart at all. It was awesome as is, and sometimes when you take stuff apart it can affect areas of the light you hadn't thought about. I've taken apart lights to check out the reflector... perfect ring free beam before taking it apart- then afterwards there was slight ringing that had not been there before. Oh well. SomeI have I want to improve, but to be honest, there's nothing I can really improve on the A6. 




KeepingItLight said:


> I have the same problem with one of my two *BLF A6 Special Edition* flashlights.
> 
> Inside the head, there is a white plastic guide with a hole in it that is placed over the emitter. It is used to center the emitter. The reason for the yellow tint is because the emitter dome was sliced by the sharp edge of the guide during manufacturing. The dome may still have been in place, but the light leaking out through the slice turned the beam yellow. Thus, your emitter was effectively "dedomed" even before you took the head apart. Disassembly did not damage the flashlight further. It was already damaged.
> 
> Send email directly to [email protected] to arrange a repair. Include your order number. Note that China has a week-long holiday this week, so there may be delays in getting a reply.



Thanks! Good info to have here in case someone has an issue.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 7, 2015)

Moving to Flashlight Reviews.

Bill


----------



## markr6 (Oct 8, 2015)

< Dude!! Stop buying lights!!! This is getting ridiculous:shakehead 

I just ordered one of these in the 3D flavor. Couldn't pass up the low price and anything with a 3D tint is a winner! I looked thru the modes, UI, etc. I'm still not 100% what the deal is...soldering a star? I'm clueless to this kind of stuff so hopefully it works for me as is, and can be programmed with the 15-click thing. That sounds right if I'm reading it correctly.


----------



## thslw8jg (Oct 8, 2015)

No need to solder a star, you can toggle the memory function in the programming menu by turning the light off in the middle of the second set of blinks.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 8, 2015)

Yep. Check the video description and it gives a link to the manual for the light. You can toggle it with the programming menu.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 9, 2015)

I was completely in the dark about this light, but your review sealed the deal. I see no reason not to get this light at $25 and now have one coming in 3D. Ahhh I love this place.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 9, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> I was completely in the dark about this light, but your review sealed the deal. I see no reason not to get this light at $25 and now have one coming in 3D. Ahhh I love this place.



Cool man, you'll love it!


----------



## markr6 (Oct 9, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> I was completely in the dark about this light, but your review sealed the deal. I see no reason not to get this light at $25 and now have one coming in 3D. Ahhh I love this place.



Yeah, basically one of those "I can't afford NOT to" situations for me  I almost bought two, but figured I should check one out first to be safe.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah if I like the black one I might go back and get the non-anodized version and polish it up. Hmm, this might be a contender to run those 25Rs I just put on the shelf after I thought I wouldn't be using them. Did I miss the numbers for max current somewhere?


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 9, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Yeah if I like the black one I might go back and get the non-anodized version and polish it up. Hmm, this might be a contender to run those 25Rs I just put on the shelf after I thought I wouldn't be using them. Did I miss the numbers for max current somewhere?




Not my figures, but here's what I found from the development thread. 

Mode group 1:
1: 2.66 mA / 39 days
2: 11.87 mA / 8.7 days
3: 139 mA / 18 hours
4: 385 mA / 6.5 hours
5: 1.48 A / 100 minutes
6: 2.96 A / 50 minutes
7: 5.65 A ? / 26 minutes


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 9, 2015)

OK, I'm in. 5A it is.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 9, 2015)

mhanlen said:


> Not my figures, but here's what I found from the development thread.
> 
> Mode group 1:
> 1: 2.66 mA / 39 days
> ...


Hmm ok.. Looks like the GAs will do just fine in this one.

If I like it, I'm thinking maybe a non-anodized in 5A.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 10, 2015)

I love the 5a tint. Although I'm thinking. About doing the opposite and getting the neutral, but still going non anodized.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2015)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I got one of these lights in 3D tint a few days ago. It's pretty impressive for a tube-shaped 18650 light. Plenty of modes including moonlight and a very nice high. Driver allows the user to scroll through modes both up or down. Default configuration lacks a shortcut to turbo though. It always comes on in moonlight by default, though you can enable mode memory by accessing the config menu (15 quick taps then wait for it to blink twice, then blink a third time and immediately click it off), or by soldering a star on the driver.
> 
> Build quality is overall quite high including things like HAIII anodizing and a direct copper star. It's also nice to see a tube light with a good deep-carry clip.
> 
> For me the biggest downside is it looks a bit longer than similar Convoys, and it's a lot longer than my modded Aleto N8s. I doubt I'd ever pocket-carry the A6 due to this extra length.


Excellent tip! Thanks!


----------



## recDNA (Oct 10, 2015)

Does it have heat protection?


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 10, 2015)

No but it has a 45 second stepdown. If you reset it 3 times by turning it off and on you probably won't be able to hold it.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 10, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> The *BLF A6 Special Edition* works great in stock form...
> 
> [The following is copied from this prior post.]



The *BLF A6 Special Edition* works great in stock form. Running on something like the *Sanyo-Panasonic NCR18650GA Protected 3500mAh*, it outputs between 1100 and 1200 lumens. 

The BLF A6, however, is designed to be a burner. It uses a Noctigon copper mcpcb and a FET driver that runs in direct-drive mode on the highest setting. After a spring bypass, and using the best high-draw batteries, some owners have reported getting between 1500 and 1600 lumens on their 1A-tint flashlights. We're talking about more than 5A!

Because of this, the BLF A6 uses a timed step-down of only 30 seconds. [_Edit: OP explains below that the step-down occurs at 45 seconds._] The step-down takes you from turbo to the next lower level. See the chart below. 

In addition to this thermal step-down, the BLF A6 also steps down as its battery voltage wanes. It steps down one level at a time, until the final step down from moonlight turns the flashlight off completely. Low-voltage cutoff occurs at 2.9v.

Due to the direct-drive nature of the BLF A6, it is impossible to state output in terms of lumens. The FET will feed as many amps as the battery can supply. There are two output groups. Here are the percentages. For the FET, 100% = turbo, the highest mode. For the 7135, 100% = 350mA. 

*Group 1 – Seven Modes*

*Mode**7135 Power**FET Power*Moonlight0.8%0%Low8%0%Med 143%0%Med 2100%2.7%High 1100%22%High 2100%54%Turbo0%100%

*Group 2 – Four Modes
*
*Mode**7135 Power**FET Power*Low8%0%Med90%0%High100%35%Turbo0%100%

If I understand this correctly, then you can estimate lumen output in High 2 mode as follows. Suppose you are running a stock BLF A6 at 1150 lumens. 54% of that is 621 lumens. That's what the FET is doing. Add to that the output from the 7135 running at 100%. That should be something like 100-150 lumens. The result is that High 2 outputs approximately 750 lumens.

You can make a similar calculation to see what the modded BLF A6 can do.

Note that the BLF A6 uses PWM on its low modes. The frequency is relatively high, around 8kHz. In addition, PWM only modulates output from the 7135. That means the amplitude of the modulation is limited to 350mA. This makes for very little flickering. Imagine how much worse it would be if 5A were being quickly turned off and on. I have not yet done a "shower test," but in normal usage, I cannot detect the PWM.

The BLF A6 has an innovative user interface designed by BLF member ToyKeeper. The flashlight has a reverse-clicky tail switch. Regular half-presses cycle from low to high. Long half-presses cycle in the reverse direction, from high to low. It is a very nice design. With seven different levels, it is very useful to be able to step up or down.

A long half-press from the lowest setting in either mode group takes you to turbo mode. From there, subsequent long half-presses cycle through the blinky modes. At any time, you can exit the blinky modes with a regular half-press.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 11, 2015)

The only thing I might add, is that the turbo step down changed to 45 seconds in the final light.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 11, 2015)

mhanlen said:


> The only thing I might add, is that the turbo step down changed to 45 seconds in the final light.




I missed that. Thanks for the heads up.

Searching at BLF, I found your exchange of messages with ToyKeeper in which she confirms the 45 seconds.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 11, 2015)

No problem, thanks for posting that!


----------



## akhyar (Oct 11, 2015)

I haven't read the entire thread on this light at BLF, but when I tried to enter the coupon code for the non-anodized version, the coupon is not accepted.
No problem if ordere the normal anodized version.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 11, 2015)

You have to PM the OP in this thread for the coupon code. 

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/41324


----------



## akhyar (Oct 11, 2015)

mhanlen said:


> You have to PM the OP in this thread for the coupon code.
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/41324



Cheers mate.
Will drop him a PM.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 11, 2015)

No problem!


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 13, 2015)

Well I received an email today that instead of being in stock on October 20th, it'll now be the 27th. I also took a peek at the BLF thread to see what's going on, and there are a number of QC issues people are reporting, some pretty bad. Also it seems that it's a crap shoot whether you get a green coated AR lens, a purple coated AR lens, or clear glass, and the lottery losers that receive a coated lens are reporting nasty green tints with the 3D emitter. The issues seem to be enough to keep several members there from even buying a $25 light. 

I'm wondering whether I should cancel my order and see if some of these things are straightened out and then maybe try again later. Also since I'll be moving in late November and the in stock date getting pushed back, I'm hesitant in that I don't want to play address roulette with BG or the post office. Concerns warranted or "Hey it's only $25 dude."?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 13, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Well I received an email today that instead of being in stock on October 20th, it'll now be the 27th. I also took a peek at the BLF thread to see what's going on, and there are a number of QC issues people are reporting, some pretty bad. Also it seems that it's a crap shoot whether you get a green coated AR lens, a purple coated AR lens, or clear glass, and the lottery losers that receive a coated lens are reporting nasty green tints with the 3D emitter. The issues seem to be enough to keep several members there from even buying a $25 light.
> 
> I'm wondering whether I should cancel my order and see if some of these things are straightened out and then maybe try again later. Also since I'll be moving in late November and the in stock date getting pushed back, I'm hesitant in that I don't want to play address roulette with BG or the post office. Concerns warranted or "Hey it's only $25 dude."?



Just when you think you've stuck gold  Oh well, I think I'll roll the dice and leave my order in hoping for the best!


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 13, 2015)

Budget flashlight buying is fun. What you do is make an order a week and then forget about it. Sometimes it's good, sometimes it ain't. 


BTW, I forgot that I had ordered the 5A until this thread got bumped.  I haven't received an email.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Oct 13, 2015)

fnsooner said:


> Budget flashlight buying is fun. What you do is make an order a week and then forget about it. Sometimes it's good, sometimes it ain't.
> 
> 
> BTW, I forgot that I had ordered the 5A until this thread got bumped.  I haven't received an email.



I haven't received an email either. I ordered last week. Should I be concerrned?


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 13, 2015)

Well the website is still showing Oct 20 for all 3 tints so maybe the email was mistaken since it was an automated no reply email. It gave me 3 options with links to each for if I wanted to wait for the replenished item, order another item instead, or request a refund. I chose to wait. I think I'm going to ride it out until the 20th and see what happens and since I chose the $3 Priority Mail option, hoping I'll get it a little quicker.


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 14, 2015)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> I haven't received an email either. I ordered last week. Should I be concerrned?


From my experience, I wouldn’t be too concerned about receiving your light. On purchases like this, I usually try to order and forget, and in two to six weeks a package will arrive. Sometimes your not even sure what’s in it. 

I have never purchased from this particular dealer before but I haven’t seen any red flags that would make me too concerned. I have an order with a similar dealer that was made a little over a month ago for some batteries and few different silicone diffusers. I have confidence it will get here. I have had some highly frustrating orders too though.


----------



## ven (Oct 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 14, 2015)

I see the “expected restock Sept 20” message now on the site. I don’t know if that message was there when I ordered. My order is in the “Order Processing “ stage according to information in my account. Not exactly sure what it all means


----------



## fnsooner (Oct 14, 2015)

Well, I just got the dreaded email that item will not be in stock until Oct. 27. What fun. 

I am going to ride it out I guess. If anyone asks for a refund because of this, be sure to keep us informed on how it is handled.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 15, 2015)

Swedpat said:


> Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:
> 
> I placed an order with the coupon code. I chose one black and one silver, both of them in 5A tint. It's stated 4000K and that's a comfortable tint.



12 days since the order is placed but it's not yet shipped according to the information in my account.The payment amount is charged from my bank account, though. I know that the shipping information does not always work and hope it's just another error.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 16, 2015)

I think the demand for this light is quite a bit more than they expected. Let's hope they get the QC problems worked out. I feel like the Noctigon meteor is handled much better, in terms of this style light. Better QC I think is what it comes down to. The A6 probably doesn't have as high of margins as other lights, considering the driver and emitter. I love mine, and have had zero problems but it does sort of bug me they aren't looking at the lights a little more closely before shipping them out.


----------



## uofaengr (Oct 22, 2015)

Got an email overnight that mine has shipped and my order page shows a tracking number though the webpage says they won't be in stock till 10/28. Whether it has actually shipped I don't know or maybe they just created a label. Never had something shipped directly from China before that I know of. I did opt for the $3 priority shipping so we'll see what happens.

Edit: It does show "processed through sort facility FLYTEXPRESS-CN" at 16:47 so I guess it's legit on its way. Glad I rode it out and didn't cancel. If it hadn't shipped by the 28th, I'd likely cancelled and just waited till after I move to reorder.


----------



## mhanlen (Oct 22, 2015)

Good to hear!


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 23, 2015)

I received an email a few days ago that the package is delayed. But some day later I received an email that it's shipped.


----------



## Swedpat (Nov 15, 2015)

At friday I received the package. My impression: Very nice lights! Good grip and the pocket clips are really useful. The ability to tailstand is good. The beam is floody with a very wide hotpot and a bright spill. The mode spacing is good and I find the UI simple. The highest mode is just amazing, no doubt the brightest light in this size I have ever tried! I ordered both in 5A tint, but I am sure I got the silver in 3D, it's really a significant difference and the silver has a very nice neutral tint while the black has a warm tint. Anyway: I was in two minds to order 3D or 5A so this is no problem at all! Now I have one of each tint.

When I read through this thread again I read that these lights uses PWM at low modes. I didn't notice this detail earlier. I am pretty sensitive to PWM so I was surprised about it, because I had not yet notice it with the lights. When I fast wave my hand in front of the beam I can notice it but it's really high frequency; I have to wave the hand very fast to even detect it, definitely the highest frequency PWM I have experienced with a light so far. And definitely a non issue in practical use!

I consider Manker A6 special edition as a good candidate to a perfect EDC light. It's just one thing: it had been good if it worked with a standard AA cell. I have an AA to 17670 adapter so I tried with an alkaline. No light. The same with a NimH. Then with a 14500: full power. So it's obvious the circuit doesn't support such a low voltage. The opportunity to run it with a standard AA had been an advantage for an allround EDC light, even if the the higher modes had not been achievable. But I think that's the only serious disadvantage I can find.

My conclusion about these lights is: highly recommended and bargains for the price!


----------



## mhanlen (Nov 15, 2015)

For sure a good deal. I'm sensitive to PWM too, but wasn't able to detect it. A lot of lights use PWM, that many don't realize. The xtar warboy I reviewed a while back uses it too, according to xtar, but I can't see it. My rule of thumb is, if I can't see it, and my camera (which is sensitive to lower frequency PWM) doesn't pick it up, it's not a real problem . I haven't heard a single person complain about the PWM though. But yeah, it's a perfect introductory light, and provided your unit has no QC problems, a much better value and output than a comparable nitecore, Sunwayman, or the like.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2016)

$19.99 now. Crazy! Trying to resist the temptation to buy another. I just don't use mine much, so I should be OK


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 9, 2016)

markr6 said:


> $19.99 now. Crazy! Trying to resist the temptation to buy another. I just don't use mine much, so I should be OK



I use mine occasionally. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it though. I prefer electronic switch lights because of the shortcuts. There's nothing that comes close to the output, tint options, and build quality (if all 3 are considered) in this price range. 

If someone wants to enter into lithium lights- it's a perfect entry level, wow light.


----------



## tigfur (Sep 30, 2016)

Hey guys, is it normal that when fast switching through all modes the light flashes several times when changing from turbo to moonlight? it only happenes when i switch is quickly if i press it slowly (closer to the 0,5s) it doesnt happen. the flashing is similar to the bike flasher, it kinda looks like its switching all the 7 modes down really quick.

In a similar manner, what is the bike flasher for? what lumens are that? usually bike lights either blink or glow but this mode does both and except of the battery check there is no pure blinking mode. This is just.. weird.. like switching from strobe every other second


----------

